# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Moe en lusteloos, Burn-Out?

## dekater

Mijn probleem begon in 2007, in duitsland wilden ik een stijle helling oplopen,maar halverwege moest ik terug.
Na wat gerust te hebben ben ik terug gegaan, de pijn in mijn benen en de vermoeidheid zijn een week gebleven.
daarna merkten ik dat ik steeds sneller moe was, het laatste jaar word ik van zelfs de simpelste dingen moe, ik slaap slecht ben lustenloos, ben zelfs mijn baan verloren als automonteur omdat ik steeds vermoeider raakte.
Door de vermoeidheid deed ik steeds minder ik ging steeds vaker zitten en kwam enorm aan in gewicht.
Dit bericht schrijven kost me al de nodige moeite, op spelfouten letten doe ik al helemaal niet meer.
Voorheen was ik altijd erg aktief voor de hobby deed ik aan auto,s werken en ik reed ook races op circuits, maar daar heb ik nu geen energie meer voor.
Ik weet ook niet goed in welke richting ik moet zoeken voor wat betreft mijn klacht.
Ik hoop dat iemand dit herkend en mij in de goede richting kan sturen.

----------


## Agnes574

Heb je je al eens volledig laten 'doorlichten' door een internist?
Hebben ze zoiezo al eens bloed afgenomen?
Zo niet, laat bovenstaande zéker doen!!

Onthoud echter dat een sedentair (zittend/liggend) leven absoluut niet goed is voor je gezondheid,zo ook overgewicht niet!!

Praat erover met je arts en vraag hem/haar om een aangepast trainingsprogramma om terug in beweging te komen (hydrotherapie/zwemmen/manuele therapie/fysiotherapie/etc,etc) anders gaan je klachten enkel maar erger worden!!

Héél véél sterkte!!
Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

Een verklaring voor het slechte slapen kan zijn; 
Overdag te weinig energieverbruik waardoor je je eigen lichaam niet genoeg vermoeid ... ik spreek uit ervaring ... helaas!!

Echt waar; zoek contact met een (huis)arts die je kan doorverwijzen naar de juiste personen (internist/psycholoog/etc) ... je gaat je er enkel maar beter door kunnen voelen! Mss is het in het begin een héél zware opgave allemaal, maar het gaat lonen!!

Sterkte nogmaals!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo dekater,

Vervelend dat je je al zo lang steeds zo vermoeid voelt!
Ben je er helemaal nog niet mee naar de huisarts geweest?
Ik voelde mij vorig jaar steeds duizelig, heel erg vermoeid en slap, bleek uit bloedonderzoek dat ik bloedarmoede had... ik zeg niet dat jij hetzelfde hebt, want vermoeidheid kan door heel veel verschillende dingen komen, maar zo door blijven gaan zoals jij nu doet is niet een goede optie en zoals ik lees wordt jij er niet vrolijker op! 
Ik zou zoals Agnes zegt je helemaal laten onderzoeken, te beginnen bij een bloedonderzoek want daar komt vaak al veel duidelijkheid uit! 
Heel veel sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## dekater

Dank jullie voor de reakties.
Ik zal wat meer vertellen, ik heb vernauwingen in mijn benen, daar slik ik medicijnen voor.
Ik heb intussen ook een afspraak gemaakt bij de huisarts, dus ik moet even afwachten nu.

----------


## Agnes574

Dekater, 

Hou ons op de hoogte ok?

Sterkte!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo dekater,

De vermoeidheid zou kunnen komen door de vernauwing in je benen en de medicatie die je daarvoor gebruikt...
Ben je al bij de huisarts geweest of moet je daar nog langs?
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## dekater

Ik ben donderdag bij de huisarts geweest zijn diagnose was een burnout.
Zaterdag kreeg ik na een dag werken aan mijn auto s,avonds last van pijn in de borst in de hartstreek.
Er kwam een arts van de huisartsenpost, Het bleek een spier bij het hart te zijn die door stress te strak zou staan.
Over 2 weken moet ik terug komen dan gaan we verder kijken wat er aan gedaan gaat worden.

----------


## Agnes574

Burn-out ... dat zou idd heel goed kunnen!!
Sterkte en hou ons op de hoogte ok?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo dekater,

Vervelend allemaal  :Frown: 
Heel veel sterkte en ik hoop dat je over 2 week meer informatie krijgt zodat jij weer beter wordt!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Onassa

Hallo Dekater.

Och jee, een burnout, het verklaard je klachten wel.
Neem het wel serieus en probeer met behulp van een arts of psycholoog te kijken wat je er zoal aan kan doen.
Heel veel sterkte gewenst!

Groetjes Diane

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo dekater,

Hoe gaat het inmiddels met je?
Hopelijk heb je handvaten gekregen om uit je burnout te kunnen komen!
Heel veel sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## kalijn

Greens for Life, ook wel het "groene drankje" genoemd, geeft je meer energie om de dag door te komen. Werkt zeker. 

Zeker eens de moeite waard om een kijkje te nemen.

Mvg

Kristof

----------


## sykvia

ja dat herken ik ook,ben al meer dan 1 jaar zo moe en word steeds erger,dat ik zelfs niet vooruit kom,heb een depressie en burn-out.
omdat ik wel wil maar gefrustreerd omdat het me niet lukte,en het steeds erger werd.
ben uiteindelijk steeds verder in de problemen gekomen.
zo vermoeid en uit geput dat ik nog niet meer voor mijn zoontje kon zorgen.
en er staads meer hulp bij nodig heb,
dat is erg en ik word er niet vrolijker op.
ga hulp zoeken op tijd,want het is een lange weg terug

----------


## Marco1

Hallo Mensen. Ik ben jarenlang altijd moe geweest en ik heb vele cursussen gevolgd en regelmatig bij de dokter geweest. Hij vertelde dat het in mijn hoofd zat. :s Dat was een antwoord waar ik niks mee kon dus ben naar E-Cursus op internet gaan zoeken en kwam uit bij. http://bit.ly/1uAzMEi Van alle cursussen die ik heb gevolgd is dit toch wel de makkelijkste en meest effectieve..

De Cursus die hier aangeboden word is erg leuk om te volgen en je leert goed met je energie om te gaan.

----------

